# Jones Flagship and Burton Genesis - What boot? (i have a bad knee)



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking for good heel hold. I am size 13


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Go try on as many boots as you can get your hands on. Find a pair that fit and buy 'em.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Fit is one thing that you need to figure out yourself - by trying on as many as you can get your hands on. But you will need a medium-stiff to stiff boot with that board. You will also be served well with stiffer bindings too, genesis might be on the soft side of getting the most (response) out of that Flagship.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Is an uber stiff board like the flagship a good choice for your gimpy knee?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Is an uber stiff board like the flagship a good choice for your gimpy knee?


That was exactly my thought as well. The Flag demands a lot on the knees... 

Try if Ride Insano fit your feet, they are rather tight around the ankle (and Burton Diode bindings would be a good match, if you're interested). I like the combination of stiff boots n bindings on the Flag, (I ride it with Spark Afterburner bindings and Deeluxe XV boots)


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Lamps said:


> Is an uber stiff board like the flagship a good choice for your gimpy knee?


Anyone doing Dynamic riding should be bending their knees a bunch. Its all about impact, not vibration or bending. (keep the board on the ground, no jumps or cliffs)


----------

